# Your Thoughts on Fake Rubik's Cube Solves



## Blake4512 (May 31, 2010)

I was looking on Youtube today for Rubik's Cube related videos and came across a few that were fake so i was wondering what people thought of fake Rubik's Cube solves


----------



## cubemaster13 (May 31, 2010)

examples?


----------



## Blake4512 (May 31, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> examples?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2fmQifHVB0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ojXmMFnCJM


----------



## Owen (May 31, 2010)

I think anyone who makes a fake cube video should be locked in jail for the rest of their life without anything but soggy cereal to eat.


----------



## Edward (May 31, 2010)

They're only bad when nubs try to pass them off as real solves.


----------



## Shortey (May 31, 2010)

I don't really care about them and I think people like Kirjava overreact waaaay too much.


----------



## Kirjava (May 31, 2010)

Morten said:


> I think people like Kirjava overreact waaaay too much.




When did this happen?


----------



## riffz (May 31, 2010)

I dislike them.


----------



## 4Chan (May 31, 2010)

**********.
Rage. D:<


----------



## Kirjava (May 31, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> TobiasDaneels said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys but I really can't help feeling annoyed about what is written in this thread.
> ...




Way to over****ing exaggerate, Morten.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 31, 2010)

They have no life.


----------



## Sa967St (May 31, 2010)

just ignore them


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 31, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> just ignore them



personally I would respond with a malt liquor video.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 31, 2010)

I very much prefer stuff like the one you posted where it's obviously sped up to set up solves that someone who doesn't know better would think is real.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 31, 2010)

I only like them if they're created by someone well-respected in the cubing community, as a piece of fun.

There, I said it. Can I go now?


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 31, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> I only like them if they're created by someone well-respected in the cubing community, as a piece of fun.
> 
> There, I said it. Can I go now?



Just what I was going to say, when someone respected does it for a joke it's fine, but when a noob does it then it makes me rage.


----------



## joey (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't mind if a "noob" did it, just as long as it's well executed.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 31, 2010)

I should say what I describe as a noob is someone who probably can't solve.


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 31, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > TobiasDaneels said:
> ...



I still don't get how Kirjava can use profanity and it gets through.

EDIT: It just did. How the ****?


----------



## Blake4512 (May 31, 2010)

There's also thecomputernerd01 who says he has the world record for the Rubik's Cube with a time of 28.65 seconds which is more than 4 times the actual world record. He also has a video on his channel of him getting the time and you could obviously tell it was fake.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 31, 2010)

the only fake solves i get frustrated about are when they scramble it with 1 move, solve it, and keep saying YEAH I SOLVED IT.


----------



## y2kkmac (May 31, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> I still don't get how Kirjava can use profanity and it gets through.




Because it's Kirjava.


----------



## MichaelP. (May 31, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...


You don't ᴄ it?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 31, 2010)

I don't


----------



## Feryll (Jun 1, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> There's also thecomputernerd01 who says he has the world record for the Rubik's Cube with a time of 28.65 seconds which is more than 4 times the actual world record. He also has a video on his channel of him getting the time and you could obviously tell it was fake.



Dude, 
I really want to punch that kid in the nose. Such ignorance and self-centering. I hate people like that in general.


Also, when they're well executed, doesn't that make it worse, as people will actually believe he/she did deserve to earn that time? I was the only one (As far as I know) who saw through this one ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRMwa7IaPvA


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 1, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Blake4512 said:
> 
> 
> > There's also thecomputernerd01 who says he has the world record for the Rubik's Cube with a time of 28.65 seconds which is more than 4 times the actual world record. He also has a video on his channel of him getting the time and you could obviously tell it was fake.
> ...



That's the guy and video I hate the most.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 1, 2010)

Owen said:


> I think anyone who makes a fake cube video should be locked in jail for the rest of their life without anything but soggy cereal to eat.



Hmm... my sister loves soggy corn flakes


----------



## Kian (Jun 1, 2010)

Every day of your life you have the choice to be either enraged by or laugh at the incompetence of others. How you handle the inevitable stupidity of the internet is up to you.


----------



## Andreas737 (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, man.. fake solves?! My face goes -_- when I see them.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 1, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Blake4512 said:
> 
> 
> > There's also thecomputernerd01 who says he has the world record for the Rubik's Cube with a time of 28.65 seconds which is more than 4 times the actual world record. He also has a video on his channel of him getting the time and you could obviously tell it was fake.
> ...



I'm sure that he's well aware that 28 seconds isn't the world record. He just made that video for comedy, there's no need to hate him. If you watch some of his other videos, like his song parodies, you'll see that he's a pretty funny guy.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 1, 2010)

I once tried to compile a list of fake Rubik's Cube videos on YouTube. I found about 50 obvious fakes before I got tired of making the list, but there were definitely still more. This was over two years ago. 

Interestingly, fakes were pretty easy to tell apart from real solves. I think I only had doubts on two or so.

Anyhow, people who make fake/misleading Rubik's Cube videos lose almost all their respect from me. Depends how strong the intent to deceive was, since that determines the negative impact on legitimate cubers.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> people who make fake/misleading Rubik's Cube videos lose almost all their respect from me



http://archive.garron.us/vid/fake/index.htm


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jun 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > Blake4512 said:
> ...





but he still takes credit for actually doing it when people say "good job "

wow, i got ninja'ed by 2 people.


----------



## Dene (Jun 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > just ignore them
> ...



LMAO


----------



## Stefan (Jun 1, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Blake4512 said:
> 
> 
> > There's also thecomputernerd01 who says he has the world record for the Rubik's Cube with a time of 28.65 seconds which is more than 4 times the actual world record. He also has a video on his channel of him getting the time and you could obviously tell it was fake.
> ...



More evidence for the stupid-violent correlation.


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 2, 2010)

There are fake videos for pretty much every hobby on YouTube. Those of you who are getting so butthurt by some fake cubing videos like it's an anomaly ought to expand your horizons a bit. After you've seen em all you learn to ignore them and not take it so personally.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > people who make fake/misleading Rubik's Cube videos lose almost all their respect from me
> ...



Notice I call them Fake in the title (<FONT SIZE=7>, I mean it). I'm not pretending anything with those videos that's not straightforward from the page.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 2, 2010)

I think anyone who makes a fake Rubik's cube video is cool. I want to buy them all dinner.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 2, 2010)

I just ignore 'em, unless they're done with a specific purpose in mind, such as the reversed Mythbusters solve (blindfold and with feet) and Michel Gondry's reversed foot solve.

I remember one video that purported to be a record beater, but all the guy did was just scramble the cube MORE and stopped the timer. That one actually made me laugh a bit.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 2, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure he meant that as a joke.
UNLESS, you're doing a double irony...


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 2, 2010)

If you're going to screw something up, screw it up right. The obvious ones are just obnoxious.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 2, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > Blake4512 said:
> ...


Sorry. Apparently I wasn't in the right mind when I wrote that. I also wasn't THAT serious. So yeah might as well chalk that one up on the list. But I was still just voicing my thoughts.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 3, 2010)

i fr3kin h4t3 theez dum pplz hoo leik make faoil fAk vids liek this gai:


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 3, 2010)

Those who are enraged are stupid. Or, at least the ones who want to take violent action.
Seriously, what's wrong with you?! Look at this:




IT'S NOT REAL, IT'S FAKE, BETTER FLAME LOLOL.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 3, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Those who are enraged are stupid. Or, at least the ones who want to take violent action.
> Seriously, what's wrong with you?! Look at this:
> vid
> IT'S NOT REAL, IT'S FAKE, BETTER FLAME LOLOL.



That one's obviously a joke (and a funny one at that ). The ones that get people mad are the people who claim that they're real.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 3, 2010)

The worst.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jun 6, 2010)

i don't mind those people making fake videos, 
here in the Philippines, we call them K.S.P., "Kulang Sa Pansin"
in english, "attention sucker"


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 6, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> The worst.



Heh, what's even more down for the count is the "No description available" and "Adding comments has been disabled for this video."


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 6, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Those who are enraged are stupid. Or, at least the ones who want to take violent action.
> Seriously, what's wrong with you?! Look at this:
> 
> 
> ...



At least pi sort of wanted people to know that he was being humorous.



Hadley4000 said:


> The worst.



The guy actually turned into a real cuber, though. I met him at Indiana Winter 2010. He was actually a really cool guy.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 6, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> At least pi sort of wanted people to know that he was being humorous.


So did Josh (thecomputernerd01).



CubesOfTheWorld said:


> The guy actually turned into a real cuber, though. I met him at Indiana Winter 2010. He was actually a really cool guy.


Then explain why those videos are still up.


----------



## moogra (Jun 8, 2010)

Isn't he the guy who set up a 13 second solve? I heard it wasn't proven though.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 8, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> (Shane's video)
> The worst.


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18987
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=374996&postcount=1604



this one's for lols:


----------



## Mariah94 (Jun 8, 2010)

Owen said:


> I think anyone who makes a fake cube video should be locked in jail for the rest of their life without anything but soggy cereal to eat.



I second that.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 8, 2010)

Fake rubik's cube solves make me sick.


----------



## Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

I hate people like youtube user MrPatrickBalls that say people that can really solve it suck and have nothing else to do, then make a reverse video of solving it decently fast.
I also hate it when people go onto REAL cubers' videos, and say that they are fake, or that the person has no life.


----------

